# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...8/3/14



## jd56 (Aug 3, 2014)

Another week has passed. 
Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. ...and please include pictures and a story of the pick. 
Please include pictures because we do love pictures.

I have bought a few things this past week but have only received one at this time. 

Found this Colson Vogue localy. It's missing a few parts and someone had converted this girls frame to a men's frame. I little discouraging to find that the 1/2" round stock was welded to the headtube and seat stay. So this will most likely be parted out and there are a few salvageable parts and haven't decided what I'm keeping.
This model has the waterfall Vogue badge, a survior (early) Lobdell horizontal spring seat that still has a sound pan, teardrop pedals nice set of dropcenters and Carlise Lightning Darts with minimal sidewall cracking, complete dropstand and a few other parts that may be parted. 
Still trying to pinpoint the year on this lady....Serial number is  511P....was asked to look for additional stampings under the rattlecanned gold paint.

**update on the BB date stamp**
June/37 ("F7")



























It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mike j (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice find, aren't too many of them left.


----------



## stoney (Aug 3, 2014)

*1956 Pontiac childs chassis*

Got this a couple of days ago. It was made in 1956 by Silvestri Art Studios. It takes a 1956 Pontiac Star Chief fiberglass body. They were electric cars for kids for promotional uses by the auto manufacturers in the 1950's/1960's. They made Pontiacs, Corvettes, Mustangs, Plymouth etc,etc. It is 6' long. For mote info go to    jrcentral.com      I may get a body or sell as is not sure what to do yet.


----------



## petritl (Aug 3, 2014)

I found a 1956 T-Bird electric car similar to the chassis above. The owner said he would sell it and now working on a selling price.

I bought this mudflap this week, mostly because I like the design on it (flying eyeballish); it looks a little big for a bike.




I actually picked my new hauler up on the way to get the big bike haul last weekend but did some cleaning on it this week. 1998 GMC Suburban that has been garage kept and never been driven in the winter. The oil change sticker says this rig was driven 6,000 miles during the last 8 years. I found out with the 3rd row removed and the second row down it will haul (4) 26" heavy weights upright and a 20" inch bike across the back.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 3, 2014)

Picked this up last week, finally have it riding. Still needs a few more parts.


----------



## spoker (Aug 3, 2014)

picked a 41 colson loop tail with schwinn front caliper brakes,prewar lever,has a schwinn majestic head badge someone put on,pics arent to great but its hot and im tired


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Aug 3, 2014)

Now that is a fender ornament!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 3, 2014)

*Congrads to you man!*



spoker said:


> picked a 41 colson loop tail with schwinn front caliper brakes,prewar lever,has a schwinn majestic head badge someone put on,pics arent to great but its hot and im tired



I was watching this one. Great bike.


----------



## spoker (Aug 3, 2014)

anyone know what the chain ring on my colson is from?thanks AJ


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 3, 2014)

Picked up some cool things this week at estate sales and I did buy a bike for a great price a few hours from me, but close to my Mom's house where we are heading this weekend for a visit (and pit stop).
Never seen a reverse paint Roadmaster with green accents, pretty cool and hoping those rims are going to come out nice judging by the rest of the chrome.
I have a deluxe silver king in route, but that'll post in a week or two.
Chris


----------



## mike j (Aug 3, 2014)

That Vogue went quick, nice bike. Got this aluminum gooseneck from Bri-in-Ri, last weekend at the Howe Caverns show. Thanks again Brian, a great upgrade to my Silver King. Even Buddha likes it, but then again, Buddha's pretty easy.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Picked up some cool things this week at estate sales and I did buy a bike for a great price a few hours from me, but close to my Mom's house where we are heading this weekend for a visit (and pit stop).
> Never seen a reverse paint Roadmaster with green accents, pretty cool and hoping those rims are going to come out nice judging by the rest of the chrome.
> I have a deluxe silver king in route, but that'll post in a week or two.
> Chris
> View attachment 163128View attachment 163129



Nice Chris....love the reverse colors.

And nice find Spoker.

Thanks for posting everyone....Some really cool stuff for this week.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 4, 2014)

*1968 Schwinn Racer*

Picked this one up last week. Nothing special about it but just liked the simple no cables clean look of it. Have already turned the seat post clamp around and lowered the stem to a safer height. Rides nice!


----------



## ace (Aug 4, 2014)

*Barn Find*











Picked this up in a barn yesterday. Anyone know anything about it? Made by the Century Cycle company, USA. How about that seat???


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2014)

ace said:


> View attachment 163155View attachment 163157View attachment 163158View attachment 163159View attachment 163160Picked this up in a barn yesterday. Anyone know anything about it? Made by the Century Cycle company, USA. How about that seat???




AWESOME FIND !!! Just wait til Patric sees this! Very nice.


----------



## ace (Aug 4, 2014)

*Barn find #2*

This one came out of the same barn. Tires still hold air!


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 4, 2014)

*wow*

nice bikes!!


----------



## ace (Aug 4, 2014)

*Not in the barn*

Sorry, same location but wasn't stored in the barn. Not alot left but still a good piece. I've been after this one more than 15 years. Got a call saying it was time to sell.


----------



## ace (Aug 4, 2014)

*Iceing on the cake*

Head tube must have pull out of the fork but an easy fix. This piece is very well built. 1890s Old Hickory?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool find on the fork! And the motos. 

Is the red bike an early pneumatic? or Hard Tired safety? 

Link to Old Spokes home of entire example of the bike the wooden fork came from.

http://oldspokeshome.com/%E2%80%9Cold-hickory%E2%80%9D-tonk-manufacturing-co-chicago-ill-1897


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2014)

Now I remember why I'm getting out... Can't compete with you guy's. Great stuff!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2014)

stoney said:


> Got this a couple of days ago. It was made in 1956 by Silvestri Art Studios. It takes a 1956 Pontiac Star Chief fiberglass body. They were electric cars for kids for promotional uses by the auto manufacturers in the 1950's/1960's. They made Pontiacs, Corvettes, Mustangs, Plymouth etc,etc. It is 6' long. For mote info go to    jrcentral.com      I may get a body or sell as is not sure what to do yet.




That is fricken Kool!!!!!!


----------



## ace (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the Old Hickory link. That has to be the coolest bike ever made. Now can you find me a bike to put my fork on?
The saftey bike wheels have a hole for a valve stem.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 4, 2014)

Elusive Silverking butterfly kickstand finally found~


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Now I remember why I'm getting out... Can't compete with you guy's. Great stuff!!!!!!




Wait, this is a contest? Guess I better step my game up! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Wait, this is a contest? Guess I better step my game up! V/r Shawn




No.... not a contest, but against my beliefs to COVET everybody else's stuff.....lol!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2014)

Picked up another long spring Lobdell seat. Love these things!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2014)

Didn't think I'd get into TOC bikes...at least not this soon into the hobby.
Picked up this early Napoleon from a fellow Cabe'r locally last week. Was sold to me as a 1902 Napoleon, but have since been advised it might be a bit older. Nice and roomy 24" frame. Can't wait to lace up some wheels and stretch out my legs for once!


----------



## walter branche (Aug 6, 2014)

*pneumatic , very nice*



Krautwaggen said:


> Cool find on the fork! And the motos.
> 
> Is the red bike an early pneumatic? or Hard Tired safety?
> 
> ...



the valve hole is visable in the last photo ,, located inside of the rear triangle -columbia used this double diamond frame for many years


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 6, 2014)

*666*

Not bike related, but pretty cool. 666 cold remedy. Anyone familiar with it? 
Found this and a bunch of other smalls cleaning out a crawl space of a bank foreclosure that my wife was preparing for sale.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> Not bike related, but pretty cool. 666 cold remedy. Anyone familiar with it?View attachment 163432




Devil elixer it is.......


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Devil elixer it is.......




"To Hell with your cold! "


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> "To Hell with your cold! "




lol!


----------



## bikiba (Aug 6, 2014)

ace said:


> Sorry, same location but wasn't stored in the barn. Not alot left but still a good piece. I've been after this one more than 15 years. Got a call saying it was time to sell.View attachment 163205





are these pegs original??


----------



## Iverider (Aug 6, 2014)

Bike is a fixed gear, and the peg is to aid in mounting. Put a foot on the peg and push the bike along then throw a leg over and go. Kind of a holdover from the Highwheel step peg.


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Aug 6, 2014)

*Cool Napoleon*



fordmike65 said:


> Didn't think I'd get into TOC bikes...at least not this soon into the hobby.
> Picked up this early Napoleon from a fellow Cabe'r locally last week. Was sold to me as a 1902 Napoleon, but have since been advised it might be a bit older. Nice and roomy 24" frame. Can't wait to lace up some wheels and stretch out my legs for once!




Very cool early Napoleon.  
I am not an expert, so take with the appropriate grain of sodium chloride.  The mid to late 1890's Napoleon's I have seen have either a very small chain ring (typical of that period) or a chain ring with four "teardrops" and a more simple badge, but are otherwise similar to yours in terms of frame design.  They had the wishbone seat stays from early 1900s up until about 1908 or so with your style chain ring and badge.

1907 Sears Catalog 





My Napoleon is later.  Other than a mechanical going through and Harper tire repops to make it a rider, it is exactly as I found it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2014)

VR6GTiGuy said:


> Very cool early Napoleon.
> I am not an expert, so take with the appropriate grain of sodium chloride.  The mid to late 1890's Napoleon's I have seen have either a very small chain ring (typical of that period) or a chain ring with four "teardrops" and a more simple badge, but are otherwise similar to yours in terms of frame design.  They had the wishbone seat stays from early 1900s up until about 1908 or so with your style chain ring and badge.
> 
> 1907 Sears Catalog
> ...





Thanks so much! The one in the ad looks just like it!


----------

